# Ufos & Aliens



## Chris (16. November 2008)

Hi Community,
nachdem ja gestern die Uri Geller Show lief und es doch irgendwo interresant war,würd ich doch mal gerne von euch wissen was ihr darüber denkt.
Sind wir alleine oder nicht?

ich glaube das wir nicht die einzigsten sind,wäre Platzverschwendung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

ja, auf jeden fall, wären wir nicht ziemlich eingebildet, wenn wir Menschen denken die einzige lebensform im riesen universum zu sein....


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ja, auf jeden fall, wären wir nicht ziemlich eingebildet, wenn wir Menschen denken die einzige lebensform im riesen universum zu sein....


 

Das ist eine schmutzige Lüge


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ist mit Aliens einfach nur anderes Leben gemeint oder diese komischen Männchen aus Area 51? 

Also ich glaube schon an anderes Leben, aber nicht Ufo's mit diesen Männchen drin.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was nun gestern bei der Show rumgekommen ist?


----------



## Zoon (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Naja die ganze Show kam ziemlich gekünstelt rüber, wo se mit der Forschungstation in Russland telefonierten, die Störgeräusche in der Leitung hörten sich nach Samples in einer Dauerschleife an ... der eine Mensch der nach dem TV Experiment angerufen hat, ich deute eher mal das er durch die Bildröhre (statische Aufladung) nur ordentlich eine geschallert bekommen hat.

Nur Vincent Raven den fand ich cool, der kommt auch irgendwie glaubwürdig rüber.

Der eine "SETI@Home" Mensch im Studio glaubt einen außergewöhnlichen Kontakt zu haben, am Ende stellte es sich doch nur als "Störsender" o.ä. raus. :p

Kurzum wer schon den Film "Contact" kennt bzw. das Buch dazu hat hier nix verpasst


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

an kleine grüne menschen und fliegende untertassen glaub ich auch nicht, aber ich glaube nicht das nur uns menschen gibt im universum....


----------



## MaN!aC (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Wäre doch Platzverschwendung, wenn wir allein wären.
Irgendwo gibts bestimmt anderes Leben.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sollte ziemlich hoch sein, dass es, neben uns, noch andere Lebewesen im All gibt, in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Uri Geller ist für mich persönlich der größte lebende Scharlatan. Glaubwürdig ist er mir nicht und die Show habe ich vielleicht ganze 10 Minuten gesehen, weil es mir einfach zu dämlich war wie sehr alles aufgebauscht und gekünzelt wurde.

Da schau ich doch lieber "Holadriö - die Alpenshow" 

An Aliens im Sinne von anderen Lebewesen/-formen glaube ich schon (wenn man von Bakterien absieht, die ja im Grunde dann auch als "ausserirdisch" gelten). Ufos sind auch interessant, aber mir noch nicht so ganz stichhaltig.

Wobei ich auch zugeben muss, das ich eher an Ausserirdisch glaube als an Gott.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch zugeben muss, das ich eher an Ausserirdisch glaube als an Gott.



Dito.  

Was aber, wenn Gott ein Außerirdischer ist?


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

geben tuts da sicher irgendwo irgendwas. nur ob die schon hier waren.. gibt ja viele die das sagen, wie zb die theorie mit den maya kalender. hab da mal ne news gelesen, demnach nimmt ein typ vom SETI programm an das wir bis 2025 oder so wohl den ersten kontakt haben werden.
naja abwarten. und wegen gott ist ein alien, es gibt auch theorien die besagen es hätte sich unser, also menschliches leben hier auf erden nie so entwickeln können, da haben wohl aliens nachgeholfen. und diese könnten dank ihrer technologie von den ersten menschen wie götter angesehen worden sein. naja alles nur theorien ohne belege. wenns intelligente ausserirdische gibt denken die sich sowas wie, wir sind zu primitiv, führen kriege wegen eines falschen glaubens usw, mit denen wollen wir nix zu tun haben, lassen wir sie erstnochmal 1-2TJ lang reifen, und wenn sie dann noch leben... und diese sendung mit dem geller, gott was ein quatsch.


----------



## Chris (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Uri Geller ist für mich persönlich der größte lebende Scharlatan. Glaubwürdig ist er mir nicht und die Show habe ich vielleicht ganze 10 Minuten gesehen, weil es mir einfach zu dämlich war wie sehr alles aufgebauscht und gekünzelt wurde.
> 
> Da schau ich doch lieber "Holadriö - die Alpenshow"
> 
> ...




Für mich kommt der  Herr Geller auch nicht ganz glaubwürdig rüber.Der Physiker der die 3 Video´s mitgebracht hat,wo man ein Ufo je Video sehen kann,fand ich schon recht interresant.
Da 95% aller Ufovideo´s zu erklären sind und die 3 Video´s gehören zu den 5% die man nicht erklären kann.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



Chris schrieb:


> Für mich kommt der Herr Geller auch nicht ganz glaubwürdig rüber.Der Physiker der die 3 Video´s mitgebracht hat,wo man ein Ufo je Video sehen kann,fand ich schon recht interresant.
> Da 95% aller Ufovideo´s zu erklären sind und die 3 Video´s gehören zu den 5% die man nicht erklären kann.


 
also er hat das gesagt das diese nicht zu erklären sein, ja? wenn ich da auftreten würde, würd ich da auch nicht mit nem filmausschnitt von independence day erscheinen.


----------



## Janny (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie glaube ich nicht an Aliens 

ABER, wenn es verdammt nochmal welche gibt, dann will ich die sehennnn


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Keine Ahnung. Das Weltall ist unendlich, gut möglich, dass es irgendwo noch andere Lebensformen gibt. Aber solange es keiner Beweisen kann...


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

[x] keine ahnung

aber wenn ja, dann will ich sie auch sehen


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich würde sagen es gibt andere Lebewesen auf entfernten Planeten ich würde sie aber nicht als Alien bezeichnen drum hab ich mal nein genommen.


----------



## gettohomie (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

das war ja wieder klar das einer so eine umfrage startet


----------



## d00mfreak (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich bin mir sicher dass es welche gibt, und wenn es nur ein paar Schnupfenerreger sind...


Aber die Show gestern war Volksverdummung. Wie kann man in eine Sendung, die, falls sie auch nur ein Fünkchen ernst genommen werden will, Leute wie den Scharlatan Uri Geller und Erich von Däniken (Präastronautik und Wissenschaft, zomg) einladen. Von dem Herren mit dem Kristallschädel und den Beiden, die entführt worden sein wollen, reden wir gar nicht.

Und dann warten sie noch auf eine Antwort von den Aliens. Der nächste Stern, Proxima Centauri, ist 4,2 Lichtjahre entfernt, im (sehr, sehr) unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es dort intelligentes Leben geben sollte, könnte frühestens in 8 Jahren ne Antwort kommen. Am angepeilten Stern dürften 60 Jahre vergehen


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

ich hab vorhin mal in die Wiederholung kurz reingeschaut, da wurde gerade dieser Typ hypnotisiert und hat dann diese Märchen erzählt..."ich bin auf einem Raumschiff, eine kleine Person steht neben mir, ca.1,4m und Mandelförmige Augen usw."  

Glaub ihr an diese Hypnose...? Kommt da irgendein Typ und meint ich solle auf seine Wurstfinger schauen, wie sie immer näher an meine Stirn kommen und bis sie schließlich meine Stirn berühreren. In der Zwischenzeit erzählt er mir was von wegen Entspannung 

Danach soll ich weg sein und er meint er könnte mich ausquetschen => Never Ever.


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich hab diesen Mist nicht angeschaut. 
Uri Geller ist mir sowas von unsympatisch. Weil jetzt seine alten Tricks nicht mehr ziehn muss er Shows machen um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

angeblich soll ja hypnose wirklich funzen....


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

jo die frage ist nur wie die den typen vorher programmiert haben. zudem kanns auch nur ein alptraum von dem kerl gewesen sein. unser gehirn kann sich manchmal echt was zusammen spinnen. damals als kleines kind, immer wenn ich krank war träumte ich die verrücktesten träume, auch mit aliens usw.


----------



## simons700 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

es ist eigentlich ziemlich sicher das es "aliens" gibt.

angenommen die chanze das auf einem planeten leben herschen kann (kliema, wasser...) ist 1 zu 1000000. In diesem fall gibt es auf jedem 1000000sten planeten leben. 
Wenn es jetzt 1000 planeten gibt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering, wenn es 0 planeten gibt ist die wahrscheinlichkeit auch 0. Da es aber unendlich viele Planeten gibt ist die schanze auch unendlich. Das bedeutet es gibt nicht nur einen planeten (mit leben) sondern sogar unendlich viele.
Was in diesem Fall wieder eigenartig ist, ist das eine dieser Lebensformen dann schon so weit entwickelt sein müsste um uns zu finden.
Nun ja die frage ist nur ob sie uns nicht schon gefunden haben und wir es nur nicht wissen. Eine andere möglichkeit ist, das die technische entwicklung irgendwann seinen zeniet erreicht und es ihnen nicht möglich ist das ganze unieversum abzusuchen.
Na ja die zukunft wird es zeigen


----------



## Filico (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

ich denk mal, das es intelligentes Leben da draußen gibt. Vielleicht sehen die ja so aus, wie du und ich. Von der Physiologie her dürften die "Aliens" bestimmt menschenähnlich aussehen.


----------



## jaytech (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> angeblich soll ja hypnose wirklich funzen....



Die funtzt, meine Freudin ist schonma hypnotisiert worde im Moviepark...hehe, da hat se dann Madonna performt...

Gebt mal bei youtube "Aaron Hypnose" ein, das findet ihr was...


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

könnte aber auch total anders aussehen. wie ne frau mit mir 4 brüsten, wäre doch scharf oder? oder extra langen beinen.
was ich sagen will, wieso gehen wir immer davon aus das was intelligentes auch so aussehen muß wie wir? bissle eingebildet. könnte auch ein octupussi sein mit 8 tentakeln oder so. aber viel interessanter finde ich die frage, ob wir, also die menschen die grade leben, das noch erleben werden. oder obs erst unsere enkel sein werden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

iih 4titten
2 reichen vollkommen _ugly:
lieber 2 *******


----------



## Sash (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

^^auf dem rücken 2. egal welche stellung man hat immer 2 titten.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

ich würde sagen: ja. hab ich aber schon immer geglaubt. ich finde die uri geller show einfach nur mist!! der macht das doch nur, weil er geld braucht.


----------



## simons700 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> ich würde sagen: ja. hab ich aber schon immer geglaubt. ich finde die uri geller show einfach nur mist!! der macht das doch nur, weil er geld braucht.



bin ich voll deiner Meinung


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Der Trick mit den Löffeln von Uri, dass man die so leicht biegen oder abbrechen kann. Der Prof meiner Schwester meinte, dass die Löffel an der Stelle, an der er immer reibt und geheimnisvoll tut, einfach ein anderes Material haben...ein Material das schon einfach bei Körperwärme weich wird, vorher aber fest ist.

Plausibel, oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



push@max schrieb:


> Der Trick mit den Löffeln von Uri, dass man die so leicht biegen oder abbrechen kann. Der Prof meiner Schwester meinte, dass die Löffel an der Stelle, an der er immer reibt und geheimnisvoll tut, einfach ein anderes Material haben...ein Material das schon einfach bei Körperwärme weich wird, vorher aber fest ist.
> 
> Plausibel, oder?


 
Sehr plausibel. Vor allem, weil mein Chemie-Lehrer uns das schon mal demonstriert hat.

Zum Thema Hypnose: Ja, das funktioniert durchaus. Jedoch glaube ich sehr stark, dass das bei der Show abgesprochen war. Richtige Hypnotisöre (oder wie man die nennt), werden wohl kaum jemanden in Trance versetzen und ihm eine schockierende Entführung entlocken vor großem Publikum.


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Hypnose wird normalerweise dazu verwendet andre Leute zB von der Nikotinsucht zu heilen.


----------



## boss3D (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Kommt ganz darauf an, wie man Aliens definiert ...

Also grüne kleine Mänchen gibt es meiner Meinung nach ganz sicher nicht.
Aber ich glaube schon, dass es in den Weiten des Alls organisches Leben gibt. Dieses stelle ich mir aber eher in bakterieller Form vor. Auch, dass es intelligentere Wesen gibt, als den Homo Sapiens Sapiens, halte ich für möglich, aber an Geschichten, wie sie Erich von Däniken schreibt, dass außerirdische Wesen die Menschen geschaffen hätten, glaube ich nicht.

Millionen Lichtjahre von der Erde enfernt gibt es bestimmt Spezies, die kommunikations-, fortpflanzungs- und denkfähig sind. Solchen Spezies ist es mit Sicherheit schon gelungen, fortschrittliche Technologien zu entwickeln und anzuwenden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Zoon (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



push@max schrieb:


> Der Trick mit den Löffeln von Uri, dass man die so leicht biegen oder abbrechen kann. Der Prof meiner Schwester meinte, dass die Löffel an der Stelle, an der er immer reibt und geheimnisvoll tut, einfach ein anderes Material haben...ein Material das schon einfach bei Körperwärme weich wird, vorher aber fest ist.
> 
> Plausibel, oder?




Der hat einfach Alulöffel aus DDR Zeiten genommen, die werden in heißen Kaffee schon problemlos biegbar weich  und man hat sich damals immer so schön die Pfoten verbrannt an den Dingern.


----------



## FeuRenard (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

[x] Ja

Gibt ganz sicher irgendwo anders im Weltall "Leben". Bin ich ziemlich sicher. Auch wenn es nur irgendwelche Bakterien sind.


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich denke auch, dass es irgendwo da draußen andreres Leben gibt. Aber die Geller Show war ja wirklich fürn a****, klang zwar in der Vorschau cool aber wenn man das Wort Geller hört weiß man ja schon was einen erwartet. Vielleicht sind es Menschen wie wir, oder auch Geschöpfe die sich keiner von uns je erträumen kann. Sorry, werde langsam zu poetisch. Aber wäre echt interresant, wenn das schon in diesem Jahrhundert zumindest bewiesen wird.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*



Railroads schrieb:


> wenn das schon in diesem Jahrhundert zumindest bewiesen wird.


... und wir das noch erleben könnten. 

Bei solchen Aliengedanken stellt sich mir immer eine Frage: Nur mal angenommen, eine fremde Spezies, würde über die Erde herfallen und die Menschen angreifen. Würde die Menschheit in dem Fall als eine Einheit, eine Spezies zusammenhalten, oder würde jedes Land mit seiner Armee nur für sich kämpfen? Könnte so etwas die Menschen dazu veranlassen, die gegenwärtigen Konflikte, Kriege und religiösen Differenzen in den Hintergrund zu stellen und gemeinsam zu kämpfen? Ich kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mojo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Warum bitte sollten "Aliens" uns angreifen?
Würden wir, wenn wir jetzt einen anderen Planeten mit etwaig solchen Lebewesen wie uns entdecken würden, diese angreifen?
Ich denke nein.


----------



## Oliver (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Gibt es neben der Menschheit noch weiteres Leben in den unendlichen Weiten des Weltalls? Mit Sicherheit, was anderes anzunehmen ist fast schon arogant unsererseits 

Glaube ich an alles, das ich im Fernsehen oder Internet über das Thema sehe? Nein. Es gibt aber dank des Internets sehr viele Videos, Dokus unt Material, die sich gar nicht so abwegig anhören. Wer etwas Zeit hat und dem Englischen mächtig ist, kann ich folgende Reihe von David Sereda nur empfehlen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q73ZtRCfYo0


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Naja ich denke schon das es in IRGENDEINER Form außerirdisches Leben gibt.
Es müssen ja nicht gleich irgendwelche kleine grüne Männchen sein, aber wenn man bedenkt wie groß das Weltall ist ist es sehr warscheinlich , dass es noch andere Lebensformen gibt...

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Ich glaub dran! Warum?! Ein riesiges Universum wär doch nur mit uns Sinnfrei.


----------



## Chris (20. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

China Intern - Wollten deshalb die Chinesen auch zum Mond ?


is auch sehr interessant


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. November 2008)

*AW: Ufo´s & Alien´s*

Es gibt bestimmt irgendwo in diesem universum anderes Leben, aber bestimmt keine grünen männlein mit ufos


----------



## Hardwell (1. Mai 2016)

ich glaube schon, dass es im universun noch andere lebensformen gibt


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss nicht mehr wo ich es gehört habe, aber:
"Nur die menschliche Arroganz kann annehmen, dass wir alleine im Universum sind."


----------



## T-Drive (2. Mai 2016)

Der Beginn von Raum und Zeit ( im Jargon "Urknall")* kann *genau wie alles was sich seit dem entwickelt hat Zufall sein. Die kleinen Kohlenstoffeinheiten auf dem Felsklumpen, genannt Erde, genau so wie die zig Mrd. Galaxien im uns bekannten, sichtbaren Universum. Zu glauben wir wären der einzige Zufall oder Irrtum der Physik oder Evolution ist lächerlich.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjAxhNaI0jI

Wenn man hiernach geht, sind Aliens Teil unserer Lebensweise. Wenn es um tatsächliche Lebewesen geht: [X] nein.


----------



## Jimiblu (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ufos &amp; Aliens*

Naja, mir fällt es schwer anzunehmen, dass es genau zu dem winzigen kurzen Zeitpunkt, in dem die Menschheit existiert, irgendwo anders auch die gleichen Bedingungen gegeben sind für Leben.
Also: [x] Nein.

Laut dem 'Anhalter durch die Galaxis' sind wir sowieso nur Fantasiegeschöpfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

Möglich wäre es ja und in vergangenen Dynastien kann man ja durch Zeichnungen und Schmuckstücke etc. so etwas annehmen. Wenn man bedenkt das bei den Inkas schon futuristische Flugmodelle existierten könnte man wirklich geneigt sein das es da einen Kontakt gab. Der Weltenraum ist ja auch fast unbekannt und bietet massig Platz für Spekulationen. Man wird es irgendwann wohl feststellen ob es da noch Leben gibt aber wann es sein wird?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

All I have in this world is my balls and my word and I don't break them for no one, you understand?

Der Mensch ist an sich als Spezie dermaßen irrational und selbstzerstörerisch, dass eine außerirdische Lebensform nur dazu führen würde, dass wir uns noch schneller dezimierten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2016)

Auszuschließen ist es sicher nicht, dass es auch außerhalb der Erde intelligentes Leben gibt. Auch ist nicht auszuschließen, dass solche extraterrestrischen intelligenten Lebewesen die Erde aktuell besuchen oder schon besucht haben. Was aber im Umkehrschluss nicht heißt, dass man jede "Räuberpistole" automatisch für wahrscheinlich halten muss.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2016)

Kann schon sein dass die schon mal hier waren und haben gleich den Braten gerochen was mit dem Homosapien los ist. Deshalb lassen die sich nicht mehr blicken.


----------

